# Favorite Podcasts?



## earthvssoup (Dec 30, 2004)

I just downloaded the podcast receiver called Juice (for PC, not a tivo software). I was hoping to find a few good podcasts to add to my Tivo podcast subscriptions. Of course there are too many casts to count, and too many to wade through. What's your favorite podcast? Give a brief description or RSS feed if you like.

My favorite right now is called "Lin's Bin." It's from WXRT Chicago radio station DJ Lin Brehmer's email inbox. He answers listener mail with a comedic/philosophical twist.

http://www.93xrt.com/rss/podcast.html


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'll have to check out that one. I haven't listened to XRT in a while, but when I do listen to radio, they're probably my favorite.

I don't have URL's handy (they're not hard to find) but my regulars...

This Week In Tech (Round table with the old Tech Tv gang)
Security Now! (Leo Laporte and Steve Gibson discuss computer security issues)
Inside the Net (Leo Laporte and Amber MacArthur interview Web developers)
Slate Explainer podcast (Some current topic or news item is briefly explained, generally a 3-5 min podcast)
Retrocrush (By the guy who runs the Retrocrush website.)
The Onion Radio News (Daily humorous story from the Onion, just a couple minutes in length)
Tips From The Top Floor (Digital photography tips tricks and assignments)
Coverville (music show featuring covered versions of songs)
Meet the Press (the audio from the Sunday news show)
60 Minutes (the audio of the featured story)
Andy Rooney (The audio of his segment)
The Naked Scientists (A BBC radio show about science)
The Signal (a show about Joss Whedon's "Firefly")
Firefly Talk (same as above)

And others come and go as I try them...


----------



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

RFF Reality TV Radio - Reality TV podcast. Good stuff.
PC Gamer Podcast - Podcast by the editors of PC Gamer magazine
The Movie Review by Kevin Stobo - movie reviews (however he likes to swear).
TV Guide Talk - okay podcast, unfortunately the hosts come across as snooty New Yorkers - you know the kind - who seem to have utter disdain for all non-new yorkers (or at least heartland folk). Sometimes it seems to me as if they believe only coastal people know what podcasting is. So in my perception, they come across as being quite naive.


----------



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

Betty in the sky with a suitcase ( a flight attendant tells flight/ travel stories that have happened to her or others in the airline industry)

Fly with me (same as Betty, but by a pilot)

Tiki bar TV (humorous video podcast)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

One's I listen to

Cinecast - movie podcasts, 2 guys from chicago, pretty good
Keith and the Girl - He's a comedian and very funny, and she is very funny as well. A little raunchy and they swear a decent amount as well, but my fav hands down


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

PTI - Wilbon & Kornheiser's ESPN TV Show (mostly dialogue anyway)
Big Show w/ Dan & Keith - snippet from Dan Patrick & Keith Olberman
Woot.com Podcast - hilarious stuff sometimes about the daily product
Ebert & Roeper - trailers lose something, but you've probably seen them anyway


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TWIT
Security Now
DailyGizWiz
FLOSS
dl.tv (video)
Le Show
The Word Nerds

Special:
Ongoing History Of New Music (Radio program about Punk, New Wave, , and Alternative Rock)
Legends Of Classic Rock (Radio program about classic rock)

Those programs do have their own public daily podcasts that contain segments from the broadcast program, however I have recorded the broadcast program and podcast to myself, privately.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

Check out:
The Geekcast (www.thegeekcast.com)
GeekBrief (www.geekbrief.tv)
The Onion (find it in iTunes)
Tiki Bar (iTunes as well)


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

One word: TWiT


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Audio Podcasts:

TWiT
Security Now
Whats New Now
Ebert & Roeper
Extremetech.com Podcast
PC Gamer Podcast

Video Podcasts:

DL.TV
Diggnation
Ask a Ninja
Lynchland
Cranky Geeks

All neatly organized using iTunes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Penn Jillette
Nightline

(yeah I realize you could just Tivo Nightline, but I listen to it on my iPod.. Only until I started listening to podcasts did I realize how much 'dead' time there was. I listen to music in my office for part of the day.. but walking around and in my car, I listen to Penn & Nightline..)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

mattack said:


> Only until I started listening to podcasts did I realize how much 'dead' time there was.


Well, don't try Teller's podcast then.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

_The Rush Limbaugh Show_ (iTunes download through _Rush 24/7_ subscription)
_Coast to Coast AM_ (download through _Streamlink_ subscription)
_Mike & Mike in the Morning_ (download through _ESPN Insider_ subscription)
_The Herd with Colin Cowherd_ (download through _ESPN Insider_ subsrcription)
_This Week in Tech_ (iTunes download)
_TV Guide Talk_ (iTunes download)
_The Hugh Hewitt Show_ (iTunes download)
_The Michael Medved Show_ (iTunes download)


----------



## jmenjes (Feb 2, 2003)

TWiT
Wait Wait...Don't Tell Me from NPR
Window to the Magic (Disney sound experiences)
Inside the Magic (WDW news)
The Meandering Mouse (more Disney)


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Mike McConnell - 700 WLW - http://www.700wlw.com/cc-common/podcast.html


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

- Dawn & Drew Show
- TWIT


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My top pic is Keith and the Girl


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Stu_Bee said:


> - Dawn & Drew Show


+1!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Stu_Bee said:


> - Dawn & Drew Show


 :down: :down: :down:



innocentfreak said:


> My top pic is Keith and the Girl


 :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd be remiss if I didn't plug my own podcast - the Jersey Jamcast.

http://jerseyjamcast.blogspot.com

All new music coming from New Jersey.

--*Rob


----------



## revemd (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the podcast recs everyone.

Here's ours:

NYCnosh, a food podcast from an excellent website in New York City:

http://nycnosh.podbean.com/feed/

--Dio


----------



## huey009 (Nov 30, 2004)

Into Tomorrow with Dave Graveline. Great podcast and he pimps TiVo often.


----------



## wilcotree (Jun 26, 2006)

I like all the tech podcasts like dl.tv and TWIT. Being a veteran I also like Armed Forces Network podcasts.


----------



## double_d (Jul 31, 2006)

CommandN or anything Amber Mcaurther is in..lol.. she is yummy... and I think in her 30's... even made me try switching over to a mac... read about how that has been going on my website below

D


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

I've just gotten into them, have there been any more recent threads? If not, bumping this one. I can highly recommend This American Life from National Public Radio. If you like sports, The Sports Guy at ESPN is good (he talks about more than New England teams). Not really interested in anything else from ESPN, or about sports for that matter. That's all I got right now.


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

KQRS radio show from Minneapolis. Iin the last arbitron ratings they had 46% of the morning show market. Check it out.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rounders the poker show
Nightline
HDTV Podcast


----------



## maverick06 (Sep 12, 2007)

For me there is no question. The Preston and Steve Show! Its hillarious. It is a morning show based in Philly. They podcast all of the show each day (~3hours). So there is lots of material to listen to. Its hillarious give it a try!

*Preston and Steve : http://gmppodcast.com/wmmr/pns home page: prestonandsteve.com*

Oh, and I podcast *cartalk* (NPR) also enjoyable. A weekly 1hr show about car repair... but its quite funny... definitely a humorous show! http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast.php?id=510208

Rick


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

CNET's Buzz Out Loud: "a podcast of indeterminate length"

The Lost Podcast with Jay and Jack (JayandJack.com) is a must if you are a "Lost" fan!


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

I can recommend NPR's Wait Wait, Don't Tell Me. It's a quiz show about the news, but really just a vehicle for hilarious political commentary. Liberals and conservatives alike are skewered.

Listened to one Naked Scientist, it was good.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

This American Life


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> This American Life


Yep, that was my first one. The show on Showtime was good, they probably at least show it now on the In Demand channel.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

What is the point of an audio podcast through a Tivo with a TV? I want more video podcasts.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

/bump

I just discovered using my iPhone as a radio,
What are your current subscriptions/favorites?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Most of the same stuff that I listed before, but I also do more video podcasts these days, like Joe Genius, Scam School, Film Riot.

New (since the thread started) on the audio side, Windows Weekly, This Week in Google, the Onion Radio News.


----------



## jiffyspam (Feb 19, 2010)

Old Jews Telling Jokes!

A video poscast (although I usually just listen to audio). Just what the title implies. About 3 jokes a week. Borscht Belt. Often Raunchy. Entertain your friends at parties.


Filmspotting
B Movie Podcast

and

The Onion Radio News


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Two I listen to daily.

*Buzz Out Loud*
*Tech News Today* <--- Has 2/3's of the old Buzz Out Loud team on it.
----
*Cranky Geeks* <-- This one has been canceled, but I suspect it's going to resurface under a new name. Apparently it was canceled due to disagreements with the two companies that were running it.

Filler Podcast if I have a few minutes and don't want to start a 30+ minute one.

*Tech 5* -- with John C. Dvorak

When I have time...

*TWIT - This Week in Tech* <-- Hate the commericals, Leo tends to drone on for about 10 minutes during the commercials, but otherwise a good Podcast.

*Reporters Round Table* <-- Way down on my list, but I monitor the topics and will listen if one of them is particularly relevant.


----------



## thomb (Jan 22, 2008)

Adam Carolla


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Strictly as audio RSS podcasts:
This Week In Tech (I watch it live if possible, bot not often).
Security now.
This Week In Radio Tech (about broadcasting technologies). I am going through the archives of that.

I was watching London Landscape TV, and occasionally still do.

For Online radio, I have been listening to Absolute Radio UK, and a station two towns over I cannot get over FM, which has a rather decent Saturday night classic rock show.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

/bump
I was curious if there are any newer podcasts you subscribe to?
I finally entered this century with a car that supports Bluetooth.
I would like to find quality podcasts themed with comedy, tech, family, movies, grammar, dogs, cooking.

Thanks,
Jill


----------

